# Female fox seeking long term master



## Agent-Ink (Sep 23, 2018)

Hmu on discord (Agent-Ink#8944) and do whatever you want to me. _Anything you want._
Male or female!


----------



## Jmuddee (Sep 23, 2018)

I sent you a friend request on discord


----------



## silverwuffamute (Sep 24, 2018)

Sent a request to ya


----------



## Atreyu Dreadfang (Sep 25, 2018)

May i add you on discord?


----------

